# Notebook-Beratung



## fr33zZe (30. April 2009)

Ich will mir ein Notebook zulegen, das vornehmlich für mobiles surfen gebraucht werden soll. Es soll aber auch für das Spiel zwischendurch taugen...

Hab hier schonmal was rausgesucht, was meinen vorstellungen entsprechen würde

*One Notebook S2330 by: One - ONE Shop

One Notebook B4390 by: One - ONE Shop

One Notebook C6614 by: One - ONE Shop


zur  zeit tendiere ich zum ersten, aber ich hab keine ahnung was der intel grafikchip bringt bzw ob der für cod 4/5 (low) reicht

was ich garnicht will sindf so große 17-zöller, weil die mir zu sperrig sind

Budget ist vorerst mal egal, weil ich nach P/L kaufe


habt ihr gute vorschläge bzw was sagt ihr zu den obigen?
*


----------



## Herbboy (30. April 2009)

bei P/L wäre ein acer oder sogar samsung besser 

in jedem falle is das dritte bei WEITEM das beste. ich hab fast die gleiche karte (vrogängermodell, gleihe 3Dmark-punkte), da läuft CoD4 auf mittel seht gut, wobei ich bei LAN lieber low spiele zur sicherheit. 

den intelchip kannst du vergessen, da is die 9600m GT fast 10 mal schneller.


----------



## djsanny22 (30. April 2009)

ich würde auch sagen der 3 weil der hat ne gute leistung und für unterwegs reicht der allemal und zum zoggen auch also da geht schon viel drauf


----------



## fr33zZe (1. Mai 2009)

also was mir auch wegen der mobilität wichtig ist ist die laufzeit...
die wird dann beim dritten am besten sein , oder?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2009)

zum akku steht da nix, aber die stärkste graka braucht auch in 2D halt mehr strom, d.h. der akku dürfte da wiederum schlechter sein, und ich denke zudem, dass one beim akku auch sparen wird, also sicher keinen akku mitliefert, der bei wenig last mehr als 3std. hält.


----------



## riedochs (2. Mai 2009)

Ausser das der Akku 9 Zellen hat. Das sagt aber leider nichts aus.


----------



## cij (2. Mai 2009)

also ich würde dir auch den dritten empfehlen, weil man muss auch sagen das es jetzt zu den anderen 2 modellen kein großer preis unterschied ist aber dafür ein großerer leistungs unterschied, und da beim schlepptop eh das aufrüsten gleich 0 ist würde ich gleich das stärkste nehmen


----------



## fr33zZe (2. Mai 2009)

hat irgendwer erfahrungen mit der akku-laufzeit vergleichbarer notebooks?

kann man denn solche akkus problemlos nachkaufen?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2009)

normalerweise wären da 3 stunden ne typische laufzeit. bei den markenherstellern kann man auch idR akkus leicht nachkaufen, bei one keine ahnung, wenn, dann direkt bei one.


----------



## fr33zZe (3. Mai 2009)

hab hier noch zwei...

bitte um comments

One Notebook C4640 by: One - ONE Shop

One Notebook D1108 by: One - ONE Shop


----------



## Herbboy (4. Mai 2009)

das mit der 4650 is das beste.


----------



## fr33zZe (4. Mai 2009)

ok danke mal soweit
werd mir heute abend das da bestellen

was sagt ihr zu der maus


----------



## fr33zZe (4. Mai 2009)

rtxus schrieb:


> Warum willste denn unbedingt ein "one" dings kaufen......Shop ist hübsch, viele Bunte Farben, supergeile "ichbinbillig" Angebote aber die kommen nichtmal an Medion punkto Qualität an...
> 
> Schau dir die mal an:
> 
> ...


    Hallo rtxus!
  Um es mal gerade raus zu sagen: ich hasse Leute mit Vorurteilen!
  Und du hast Vorurteile gegenüber One und kennst dich anscheinend herzlich wenig mit Computen aus, genauso wenig wie du meinen Thread gelesen hast.
  Aber mal davon abgesehen bedanke ich mich für deine (leider sinnlosen) Angebote.
  Hab mir mal die Arbeit gemacht und deine Vorschläge mit meinem Favoriten verglichen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Merkt ihr was???

  Der von One ist mit Abstand der *beste* und der *billigste*!
  Qualität war bei One bis jetzt immer 1a.
  Der 9600M GT ist wesentlich schlechter als die Radeon HD4650
  Der ACER 5930G is mirzu teuer!


  Was sagt ihr zur Maus?


----------



## fr33zZe (4. Mai 2009)

sry für den vllt etwas zu scharfen umgangston

ich habe bereits ein paar systeme (3 desktops 2nbs) bei one gkauft und die verarbeitung war immer 1a
man bekommt das was man will
man hat keine probleme mit der reklamation (war bei mir noch nie so)

ich versteh nicht warum du mir teuere und schlechtere books vorschlägst, wo ich doch schon was anderes habe, das bessere hardare hat.
falls du in deinem satz "Warum willste denn unbedingt ein "one" dings kaufen......Shop ist hübsch, viele Bunte Farben, supergeile "ichbinbillig" Angebote aber die kommen nichtmal an Medion punkto Qualität an..." irgendwas davon gesagt hättest dass du das aus erfahrung weißt, kommt niemand auf die idee, dass das ein vorurteil sein könnte. les dir doch das nochmal durch und überleg was für einen aussenstehenden näherliegen würde...
dass du dich nicht mit pcs auskennst nehm ich zurück, aber ich durch die angebote deinerseits, die ja eindeutig schlechter sind als meine, dass du den hardware-unterschied nicht kennst.

auf die 899euronen komm ich durch deinen link! (verfolg das billige angebot doch mal weiter )

also: PEACE!


----------



## Herbboy (4. Mai 2009)

_"Der von One ist mit Abstand der beste und der billigste!" _

das stimmt doch gar nicht. der eine acer für 50€ mehr ist von den "blanken" daten her gleichgut, die graka hat sogar mehr RAM, auch wenn das vlt. egal ist. ABER das acer hat windows dabei. d.h. vom "wert" her is das one sogar teurer (ne windowslizenz kostet ab ca. 70€) 

klar: wenn du noch ne lizenz übrig hast, ist das für DICH anders. aber objektiv betrachtet nicht, schon gar nicht "bei weitem billiger"

dann weißt du aber nicht, was sonst noch so genau drinsteckt, zB ob das board beim acer nicht etwas besser ist, auch das display ist ein wichtiger faktor, wie ist die qualität der tasten, wie gut is der akku, wie laut/leise is der lüfter, die festplatte usw. 

vlt. is das alles auch beim one besser, aber das weißt weder du noch ich so genau, insofern stimmt ebenfalls deine aussage "bei weitem das beste" auch nicht. 


nur so als anmerkung 


@rtux: die 4650 für laptops ist DEUTLICH schneller als die 9600m im belinea, die nämlich nur DDR2-grakaRAM hat. bei ca. gleicher CPU ist die teils fast doppelt so schnell. selbst wenn es ne 9600m mit DDR3 wäre, wär die 4650 c.a 5-15% schneller und eher zu empfehlen als die 9600m GT. 


ach ja: belinea und one gehören inzwischen zusammen, nur nebenbei.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Mai 2009)

rtxus schrieb:


> @Heboy
> 
> Spielt doch sowieso keine rolle, die HD4650 kriegste nirgendwo anders als bei One oder Buycan, für den Preis, wo gespart wird haste Ja schon selbst erklärt...


 häh?  die karte ist dich auch in dem acer 6930G drin - musste mal zum augenarzt? 


*edit* also , vlt. liegt dein "unwissen" daran: DEIN verlinktes 6930G hat ne 9600m GT, aber es gibt das auch seit ein paar tagen für 699€ mit ner 4650: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/products_id/52326 preisleistung =


----------



## Herbboy (4. Mai 2009)

rtxus schrieb:


> seit ein paar Tagen...Glaubste etwa das ich bei Notebooksbilliger arbeite?


 hab ich ja nicht gesagt, das war auch kein vorwurf, ich wollte das nur erwähnen. und ich mein damit nicht 2-3 tage, hab es schon vor ich glaub 2 wochen da gesehen. 



> Un das "unwissen" usw. lass mal sein, besser hättest du es sofort verlinkt, postest in dem Fred schon seit dem Anfang mit...


 hast du nicht diese vergleichstabelle hier im thread gesehen? da steht die graka ja drin, daher hab ich deinen link erst gar nicht genauer angeschaut. ich dachte, du hättest eben dieses acer selber schon verlinkt, so dass fr33zZe es überhaupt erst in seine tabelle aufnahm. 

das hab ich mit dem *edit* ja auch gemeint, das da wohl ein mißverständnis vorlag.




> Btw. haste für das NB mit der 9600M ne empfehlung abgegeben...anstatt selbst zu suchen...oder?


 anfangs hatte er ja nur die drei zur wahl, davon war ja das mit 9600m das beste. und um noch alternativen rauszusuchen, hatte ich zu dem zeitpunkt keine zeit. 


ps: smileys wie  => "nicht böse gemeint"...  also nicht so ernst nehmen


----------



## fr33zZe (5. Mai 2009)

hab jetzt mal das one bestellt.
wenn mir die verarbeitung nicht gefällt, werd ichs zurückschicken.
die gründe für diese entscheidung waren:

*fingerprintsensor nicht mitten im touchpad (das nervt bei meinem kumpel, der das so hat, übelst, weil man ständig draufkommt und dann schimpft das nb)
*kein windoof drauf
*ddr3
*ich finde schöneres design


//werde auch auf die lautstärke achten und euch darüber berichten, weil das auch ein entscheidungsgrund für mich war


----------



## Herbboy (5. Mai 2009)

kann man den fingerprintsensor nicht separat abschalten?


----------



## fr33zZe (5. Mai 2009)

keine ahnung.
das sehe ich dann schon

*BIG THX* für die bisherige beratung!


----------

